# FLR (M) Posted but worried about processing time



## Littlebells (Nov 4, 2013)

Hello,

I posted my FLR (M)application yesterday but does anyone know how long it normally takes to process the application.

I am worried as some mentioned about 8 months is that the norm? 

Kat


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That was the case about a year ago, but since then it has shortened to something like 1-2 months, though individual cases can take longer than average.


----------



## gerly (Nov 24, 2013)

it should only takes 3 months max.


----------



## Littlebells (Nov 4, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the replies.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## mrsnewtolondon (Oct 28, 2013)

Try to remain patient! That's all any of us can do. It was taking a few days for quite a few people last month, but there are several of us that I know of, who applied earlier this month and have been waiting much longer than people did last month. It's been helpful to me to watch the timeline thread. This is where people are posting how long their process took:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...0135-post-your-uk-visa-timeline-here-293.html

I applied for the Spousal Visa... my documentation was received in Sheffield on 8 November (according to FedEx), and I received an email from Home Office saying they had it and it was with them on 11 November. No news as of now, but we're hopeful that it'll be soon. Tomorrow, they will have had it for 10 business days. I say this just to give you an idea of where things are potentially at, but as Joppa mentioned, it's dependent on each individuals' case.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The OP is applying within UK, not overseas, so different timescale applies. UKBA don't publish processing time for applications made within UK, but it's now down to a few months. There is an option of in-person application which, all being well, you get decision the same day and get your biometric residence permit (with conditions of your stay) in the post shortly after. The OP used postal service instead.


----------



## Littlebells (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks,

just going to wait and see.

The only complication I have is I was married before and my ex husband was my dependant. (Tier1)
I have submitted the decree nisi and decree absolute along with my application.
My husband is in the navy so financial section was pretty easy.
Both me and my husband work and we meet financial requirements with no problem.

Fingers crossed.


----------

